# My Little LoJack



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

So i recently upgraded to a Razr Maxx from my DX and i've been looking for some interesting uses for my old phone. I develop android apps, so i wanted it to at least be accessible and running when i do some extended testing. Anyways, my idea was this:

1) Clean wipe (to a ROM known for good battery life)
2) Install Cerberus
3) mount in a hidden location of my car, and power it when the car turns on (this way it can charge, but not kill the car battery)
4) Use cerberus to locate the phone/car if it ever gets stolen

My issue here is data. I need some way to get data to the phone without breaking the bank. VZW has pay-as-you-go but the price is stupidly high and includes a TON of minutes that i'm definitely not going to need.

Does anyone know of other North American pay-as-you-go companies that i can take this phone to for just data?


----------

